# 3.5 yr old has dark skin rash on belly and around anus



## mm1001 (Jan 28, 2008)

My 3.5 yr old male (Charlie) has had a darkening area in between his hind legs and belly and on the belly area, and around the anus area. The vets gave me a medicated shampoo but that treatment didn't work. He doesn't seem to be too irritated by it but it appears at times he will try to scratch (in the air) with his hind leg. Anyone got any advise?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmm... Maybe get a second opinion? Maybe have them take a skin sample to assure its not a parasite...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Could it be a yeast infection? Dark skin often indicates yeast (if it's not the natural pigment as it is in some breeds).

Did the Vet do a skin scraping to see what it might be?

Something you might want to try (it'll help if it's yeast - it won't if it's not) is to spray the area down with apple cider vinegar and water (50/50), dry well (don't use a heated hair dryer! Heat makes yeast grow), and spread on some Monistat cream (or the generic version, miconazole). Get it at the drugstore in the feminine products isle.

OR rinse with the vinegar and water, dry well (but not with heat!!) and put some athletes foot powder/spray powder on it.

Another option is to try nzymes:

http://www.nzymes.com/Testimonials/blizzard_cotton_itchy_skin_rash_chewing_feet_hair_loss.htm


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone else have good advice to give?
**BUMP**


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What color is it? I've seen goldens with that kind of reddish color (similar color to a tear stain on a light colored dog) from licking the area.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Is it a true rash? My older golden broke out like that and turned out it was contact dermatitis from laying in lantana. he had to be on antibiotics and i had to wash the area every day with a special shampoo and his cleared up. I made sure he culd never get into tht flower bed again and lay in the lantana.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dark like that usually indicates a Staph infection which will need antibiotics to clear up. So far the only one that has totally cleared it up in many of my Goldens is Baytril. The vets always want to try something else because Baytril is kind of pricey, but I would rather do 2 weeks of it that 4 weeks of 2 different ones. I treat until 5 days after ALL the spots are gone.


----------

